# Scar?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

About a year ago, I went hiking with Uno and he got a foxtail lodged in the skin on his chest, I pulled it out, but it started to become inflamed and in couple days turned into a quarter sized puss filled lump. He was also scratching at it a bit and it started to bleed, the vet prescribed antibiotics for inflamation and it healed in couple week, most of the hair has grown back, but theres still a circular patch around the edges with no hair. 

Do you think it'll ever grow back? I mean , its been like a year already, so I dobt it, but I was wondering whether theres something I can put on it for it to grow back? ( like rogaine... kidding:biggrin: )


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Probably not if it has already been a year. I wouldn't try using any products to get the hair to grow back....think of it like a battle wound! Make up some really cool story about it LOL


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Yeah, I figured as much, dont worry I dont intend on using anything like that. The thing abot his skin is its white, so whenever he gets a scratch and then the scab falls off, it takes 3-4 months for the hair to grow back and it doesent always grow back the same color. Its rather odd.

You can see it a bit on his chest on the left side:


----------



## _SunnyPaw_ (Nov 11, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> Yeah, I figured as much, dont worry I dont intend on using anything like that. The thing abot his skin is its white, so whenever he gets a scratch and then the scab falls off, it takes 3-4 months for the hair to grow back and it doesent always grow back the same color. Its rather odd.
> 
> You can see it a bit on his chest on the left side:


Wow - what a BEAUTIFUL dog!! Fabulous picture!
Yes, I would venture to say that after a year, the hair will likely not come back. The injury/infection must have destroyed the hair follicles. 
But that does not make him any less handsome!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks , I think so too


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Beautiful dog. The scar is a badge of honor! :wink:


----------

